# Tip for those with lug nut locks that lost the key.



## Stix (Jan 12, 2002)

For those of you that have the factory lug nut locks and have lost the key (or in my case the wife lost the key) Here is a little trick I used. I wouldn't suggest it if you still want the locks or if you can get to a volkswagen dealer they can order a new one for $20 bucks but my wife's car was on the side of the highway and I wasnt about to leave it there.
use a 3/4", 12 point socket and a 6" extension and hammer the socket over the lock nut (takes some whacking) and turn it off, now you can put a new lock on or regular lug bolts.
May work on other lock nuts too.


----------



## zeenon53 (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Tip for those with lug nut locks that lost the key. (Dubvegas)*

not bad, i had that done a couple weeks ago as i stripped out all the little nothches in the lug because the dealership put the lug on too tight. i had to pay 10 for it though at a local shop


----------

